# Ran into a Snag on adding to my table



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello all,

Not sure now what to do now. I was looking at the Vacu Plate system at oak and could use my new Router and thinking I could change it out for the Plate I have in my Router table now. Wrong. Well since the plate that is in my table is 14.5" X 12" (not exact width) does anyone know of a any Solutions or have any ideals or am I better off building my own? (This is a GMC Router and Table Combo)

Not sure how many more times the router in there be take being jammed full of Saw Dust. The last project I did on it filled the router hole so full of cuttings I spent 10 minuters digging them out with a screw driver. Yeah I know I shoud have stopped and restarted.

I cut V grooves for a Podium and on the second run is when it jammed on me. I thought I had burned it up. (More like hoped, then i could build my own)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Randy, can you provide a photo of your table or at least a model number?


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: Is it possible to change the fence your using to hook up a vacuum? I have the
Oak Park table and fence and they had an adapter to hook into a shop vac. I still use it and it works good. The new system they have may not work for me because of the size of the router I use. But if u could make a change to your fence I think it would help, and stop most of the dust from killing the router..
Hope this helps.. woodnut65


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

aniceone2hold said:


> Randy, can you provide a photo of your table or at least a model number?


Hello Mike,

It is a PRT85UL if I am looking at the book right. If that does not help I will take pic and post.

Hello Woodnut,

The dust extraction cover from the top and sideworks fairly well when working from the side but when routing large pieces or cutting grooves then it clogs the inside of the motor housing real quick because there is no way of removing the cuttings with out stopping in the middle and clearing it, the fence is removable and I thought about removing it and using a different one. I guess I could set up and use more jigs than what I have been doing.


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

GoonMan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Not sure now what to do now. I was looking at the Vacu Plate system at oak and could use my new Router and thinking I could change it out for the Plate I have in my Router table now. Wrong. Well since the plate that is in my table is 14.5" X 12" (not exact width) does anyone know of a any Solutions or have any ideals or am I better off building my own? (This is a GMC Router and Table Combo)
> 
> ...




If your router table is made of wood you may be able to epoxy a patch in place of the opening you have now or you may be able to replace it. Your best solution would be to build your own. Is your table closed in at the bottom........if it is you can attach a vacuum hose thru a hole in the back of the cabinet. The only alternative I can see would be to stop after a few passes and blow the router with compressed air.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

This might be another idea to help you out in the short term. My big plunge router is always table mounted in a fixed table so wrench access reasons I took off the plastic dust/chip guard. With that gone I have easier access and it no longer collects chips,they just blow out.... I think it was 2 screws so I guess even if you wanted to take it on and off that wouldn't to bad....

Ed


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

reible said:


> This might be another idea to help you out in the short term. My big plunge router is always table mounted in a fixed table so wrench access reasons I took off the plastic dust/chip guard. With that gone I have easier access and it no longer collects chips,they just blow out.... I think it was 2 screws so I guess even if you wanted to take it on and off that wouldn't to bad....
> 
> Ed


Thanks reible,

I will take a closer look at the Router that is installed in it. I have had it and the table for over a year now. I may have to make a plate for it or just purchase the wooden table top that will accept the Vacuplate system. It is a fairly nice table and stand and the right height for me to work with. It is a aalluminum table mounted on plastic molded legs. I will take picture of it when I can.

Hello Donald,

With it being made of Aluminum not sure what I can do unless I attach a new table top. It has plenty of opening so access is easy. I will look to see is the Router has removable plastic sides.


Here is the routed project that I used it on thinking I had burned up the motor. It was smelling like burnt wood chips. LOL


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Here are Pics of my Router Table. Any suggestions. Or just leave it alone and build a new one?


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Randy where did you find a GMC table this is the first one that I saw. Looks like it has a lot more space then my grizzly model. Don't know how you would keep the dust out of the motor though. Wish I could come up something for you.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Glenmore said:


> Randy where did you find a GMC table this is the first one that I saw. Looks like it has a lot more space then my grizzly model. Don't know how you would keep the dust out of the motor though. Wish I could come up something for you.


Hello Glenmore,

It is one of those special sale pickups from Lowe's. I bought it about 2 years ago, it measures 18 X 37 and the only problems I have with it is replacing the router if it goes out, the cheap offset wrench, the way the inside fills with cuttings and you cannot use large bits with it. One solution may be to purchase another table top and plate, then remove the old router and base plate, then slide the new top and base plate for my new router over the hole with a new fence if I want to use larger bits. I have gotten alot of Ideals just by seeing what others are using on this forum.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Randy, I wanted a chance to see what your table looked like before weighing in on this. It appears you could drill a hole in the back side apron, just under the table for a small vacuum hose. I am thinking a piece of black irrigation hose with the end heated with a torch and flattened a little could act as a nozzle resting on the router case. You would need to move it when taking the router off the table but that would be a small price to pay for clearing the chips.


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

GoonMan said:


> Hello Glenmore,
> 
> It is one of those special sale pickups from Lowe's. I bought it about 2 years ago, it measures 18 X 37 and the only problems I have with it is replacing the router if it goes out, the cheap offset wrench, the way the inside fills with cuttings and you cannot use large bits with it. One solution may be to purchase another table top and plate, then remove the old router and base plate, then slide the new top and base plate for my new router over the hole with a new fence if I want to use larger bits. I have gotten alot of Ideals just by seeing what others are using on this forum.




Randy, metal router tables are hard to modify. If the plate in your table is larger than the one you want to put in you might be able to replace it with plywood and rout an opening for the other plate. You might try attaching a hose that will fit your vaccum to the bottom of your table and place it where it will pull the chips out before they get in your router. If I were in your position and had the money I'd shop around and buy a new router with at least 2hp. and start building a new table or order one. Some mfgs. of large bits specify the max. rpms. for their bit so a router with adjustable speeds is one thing to consider. Don't believe the inflated hp. ratings of some of the lower cost routers. Porter Cable, Bosch, DeWalt, Milwaukee, Hitachi, Makita, are all reliable brands and most have features that you need. I don't know much about the GMC router....I think it's made in Austria. There are several good router tables on the net. and in this month's issue of Popular Woodworking there is an article on building a dirt cheap router table. I bought a table from Hartville Tools but if I had to do it again I think I'd make my own. Mine is covered with a pretty white high pressure laminate, candy apple red fence, t chanels and miter slot. I'm almost afraid to use it for fear that I might scratch it. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

DONALD said:


> Randy, metal router tables are hard to modify. If the plate in your table is larger than the one you want to put in you might be able to replace it with plywood and rout an opening for the other plate. You might try attaching a hose that will fit your vaccum to the bottom of your table and place it where it will pull the chips out before they get in your router. If I were in your position and had the money I'd shop around and buy a new router with at least 2hp. and start building a new table or order one. Some mfgs. of large bits specify the max. rpms. for their bit so a router with adjustable speeds is one thing to consider. Don't believe the inflated hp. ratings of some of the lower cost routers. Porter Cable, Bosch, DeWalt, Milwaukee, Hitachi, Makita, are all reliable brands and most have features that you need. I don't know much about the GMC router....I think it's made in Austria. There are several good router tables on the net. and in this month's issue of Popular Woodworking there is an article on building a dirt cheap router table. I bought a table from Hartville Tools but if I had to do it again I think I'd make my own. Mine is covered with a pretty white high pressure laminate, candy apple red fence, t chanels and miter slot. I'm almost afraid to use it for fear that I might scratch it. Let us know how it goes.



Thanks Donald,

I had bought the new Bosch Combo kit and thinking about purchasing a router table top with the vacuplate and just removing my router table router and plate and setting the new top over it. Also purchase a new fence to go with it that way I can change it all out or move it around when needed for certain jobs or bits. The table and Router I have now will not take large bits due to the small throat opening and the space needed for the wrench.


----------

